# What does a passenger see about the Uber driver when the ride is accepted?



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

So since Uber stopped displaying the passengers name when a ping is sent, and Uber drivers can't see the name until they accept it has me wondering a few things: 1) Does a passenger see the drivers face or the drivers vehicle once a ping is accepted? 2) Why doesn't Uber provide the passengers face so they are easily identified? 3) How often does a passenger cancel when whatever they see (car or Uber driver) a profile? Just curious since uber is releasing trip data to various entities.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Request a ride and see. Just cancel it once your question is answered.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Then report back to the forum with your findings.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

When I use Uber as passenger I see the name, ratings,drivers picture,car model and plate number.
No car picture or color is shown.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> When I use Uber as passenger I see the name, ratings,drivers picture,car model and plate number.
> No car picture or color is shown.


yeah this is correct

and they dont show us the rider info because (i forgot the term to use) you'd be able to discriminate on who you pick up and either that's morally wrong or illegal
sure any taxi driver can help me out here


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> When I use Uber as passenger I see the name, ratings,drivers picture,car model and plate number.
> No car picture or color is shown.


If you tap on the driver picture, does it not toggle between the driver's face and a stock photo of the car with matching color? It could have been removed, but I thought that was why we had to choose model and color of our car.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

That profile picture of a giant penis is pretty much how I see many of my riders anyways.


----------

